# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از لیسانس کامپیوتر به تجربی

## falahat

من لیسانس نرم افزار هستم، مدرک دیپلمم فنی برق هستش که پیش دانشگاهی نخوندم و کاردانی و کارشناسی رو بصورت ناپیوسته نرم افزار خوندم، می خواستم بدونم اگر الان بخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و از اول بخوام داروسازی بخونم، باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو بگیرم یا نیاز نیست و فقط باید خودم را برای کنکور آماده کنم؟

----------


## Churchill

این مربوط به دفترچه ثبت نام کنکوره که فکر کنم مربوط به شما باشه

----------


## falahat

> این مربوط به دفترچه ثبت نام کنکوره که فکر کنم مربوط به شما باشه


ممنونم؛ اما هیچیک از این حالات مربوط به من نیست، چون من کاردانی رو به صورت ناپیوسته خوانده ام، فارغ التحصیل رشته فنی برق بدون گذراندن دوره پیش دانشگاهی هستم.

----------


## Janvaljan

مشکلی نداره. مدرک کاردانی شما در حکم مدرک پیش دانشگاهیه. می تونی مثل بقیه بچه های دبیرستانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی.

----------

